# What is a good printer to use for bag labels?



## chuber (Jan 29, 2010)

Was using a Zebra LP2824 Thermal printer to make the labels that we place on the OUTSIDE of the bags which hold each shirt -- which are sent to retailers. Labels are 1.5" x 2.5".

We include the Sku/Item #, color and name/title of shirt on the label.

Just learned that there is no reason to use the super expensive labels on the LP2824 ... they cost a bunch because they are thermal.

Just want a good printer that takes a basic white sticky label which won't cost much.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We've were using Dymo Label printers and its was more expensive then the Zebra printer. 
So we stuck with the Zebra printer.. Desktop Zebra Compatible Paper Thermal Transfer Labels Discount Thermal Labels - Discount Thermal Labels ~ here is a good place for labels.

I honestly would just stick with the Zebra printer other label printers the labels are more expensive and also you get smaller rolls because the Dymo labels aren't really industrial grade printer


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Surely any labels that go through a standard printer will be fine? Avery etc


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Titchimp said:


> Surely any labels that go through a standard printer will be fine? Avery etc


these are costly.. cause then you have to replace ink cartridges whereas a zebra just needs labels cause its a thermal printer


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> these are costly.. cause then you have to replace ink cartridges whereas a zebra just needs labels cause its a thermal printer


We use a Brother color laser printer for our labels, and Avery label stock or any knock off/house brand that's based on the Avery templates, we do full color labels most of the time that include the shirt size and the customers logo, the cost per isn't that bad if you refill your own toner carts which we do.

The labels look fantastic and the best part is the customers love them....which lets you charge a little more for the personal service.

JMHO


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

IYFGraphics said:


> We use a Brother color laser printer for our labels, and Avery label stock or any knock off/house brand that's based on the Avery templates, we do full color labels most of the time that include the shirt size and the customers logo, the cost per isn't that bad if you refill your own toner carts which we do.
> 
> The labels look fantastic and the best part is the customers love them....which lets you charge a little more for the personal service.
> 
> JMHO



Yeah, Avery stickers are so expensive and their templates are horrible. For small runs, I use Online Labels - Labels for laser and inkjet printers! Compatible with all popular software programs for printing labels! they have their own label maker.


The OP states they have a zebra already.. No ink involved and its fast. Wheres using a laser or even ink jet is costly. Even my dymo label printer was getting costly. 

Everyone strives for a Zebra thermal printer anyway but at $400 a pop.. its crazy but if you got one..use it. Sure it doesn't do full color but then again you don't have to worry about ink.


----------

